# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  गौतम बुद्ध के विचार अपनाए , अपने दुखो को दूर भगाएं

## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## MahaThug

> 


उत्तम ! 
.............

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

स्वंय को जीत लो

 हजारों लड़ाइयाँ जीतने से अच्छा यह है कि तुम स्वयं पर विजय प्राप्त कर लो| फिर जीत हमेशा तुम्हारी है| इसे तुमसे कोई नहीं छीन सकता, न स्वर्गदूत और न राक्षस|

गौतम बुद्ध – Gautam Buddha

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

"आप को जो भी मिला है उसका अधिक मूल्याङ्कन न करें और न ही दूसरों से ईर्ष्या करें. वे लोग जो दूसरों से ईर्ष्या करते हैं, उन्हें मन को शांति कभी प्राप्त नहीं होती |"

-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"घृणा, घृणा करने से कम नहीं होती, बल्कि प्रेम से घटती है, यही शाश्वत नियम है |"
-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"वह व्यक्ति जो 50 लोगों को प्यार करता है, 50 दुखों से घिरा होता है, जो किसी से भी प्यार नहीं करता है उसे कोई संकट नहीं है |"
-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"स्वास्थ्य सबसे महान उपहार है, संतोष सबसे बड़ा धन तथा विश्वसनीयता सबसे अच्छा संबंध है|"
-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"हजारों दियो को एक ही दिए से, बिना उसके प्रकाश को कम किये जलाया जा सकता है | ख़ुशी बांटने से ख़ुशी कभी कम नहीं होती |"
-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"अपना रास्ता स्वंय बनाएं – हम अकेले पैदा होते हैं और अकेले मृत्यु को प्राप्त होते हैं, इसलिए हमारे अलावा कोई और हमारी किस्मत का फैसला नहीं कर सकता।"

-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"आकाश में पूरब और पश्चिम का कोई भेद नहीं है,लोग अपने मन में भेदभाव को जन्म देते हैं और फिर यह सच है ऐसा विश्वास करते हैं।"

-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"आप पूरे ब्रह्माण्ड में कहीं भी ऐसे व्यक्ति को खोज लें जो आपको आपसे ज्यादा प्यार करता हो, आप पाएंगे कि जितना प्यार आप खुद से कर सकते हैं उतना कोई आपसे नहीं कर सकता ।"

-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"किसी परिवार को खुश, सुखी और स्वस्थ रखने के लिए सबसे जरुरी है- अनुशासन और मन पर नियंत्रण। अगर कोई व्यक्ति अपने मन पर नियंत्रण कर ले तो उसे आत्मज्ञान का रास्ता मिल जाता है।"

-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"खुद पर विजय प्राप्त करें- दूसरो के सामने कुछ भी साबित करने से पहले यह जरूरी है कि हम खुद को साबित करें हर इंसान की प्रतिस्पर्धा पहले खुद से होती है इसलिए दूसरों पर जीत हासिल करने से पहले यह जरुरी है कि हम खुद पर जीत हासिल करें।"

-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"खुशियों का कोई रास्ता नहीं, खुश रहना ही रास्ता है।"

-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"खुशी हमारे दिमाग में है- खुशी,पैसों से खरीदी गई चीजों में नहीं बल्कि खुशी इस बात में है कि हम कैसा महसूस करते हैं, कैसा व्यवहार करते हैं और दूसरे के व्यवहार का कैसा जवाब देते हैं इसलिए असली खुशी हमारे मस्तिष्क में है।"

-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"गुजरा वक्त वापस नहीं आता – हम अक्सर ऐसा सोचते हैं कि अगर आज कोई काम अधूरा रह गया तो वो कल पूरा हो जाएगा हालांकि जो वक्त अभी गुजर गया वो वापस नहीं आएगा।"

-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"निष्क्रिय होना मृत्यु का एक छोटा रास्ता है, मेहनती होना अच्छे जीवन का रास्ता है, मूर्ख लोग निष्क्रिय होते हैं और बुद्धिमान लोग मेहनती।"

-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"शक की आदत सबसे खतरनाक है। शक लोगो को अलग कर देता है। यह दो अच्छे दोस्तों को और किसी भी अच्छे रिश्ते को बरबाद कर देता है।"

-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

"हर दिन की अहमियत समझें – इंसान हर दिन एक नया जन्म लेता है हर दिन एक नए मकसद को पूरा करने के लिए है इसलिए एक-एक दिन की अहमियत समझें।"

-गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

हम जो भी सोचते हैं, वही बन जाते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

शक करने की आदत से ज्यादा भयावह और कुछ भी नहीं है। शक लोगों को एक-दूसरे से अलग करता है। यह एक ऐसा जहर है जो मित्रता को समाप्त करता है और रिश्तों को तोड़ता है। एक ऐसा कांटा है जो चोटिल करता है, एक ऐसी तलवार है जो वध करती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

जो गुजर गया उसके बारे में मत सोचो और भविष्य के सपने मत देखो 

केवल वर्तमान पे ध्यान केंद्रित करो

 – गौतम बुद्ध (Gautam Buddha)

----------


## bndu jain

जागे हुए व्यक्ति को रात लम्बी प्रतीत होती है, 
थके हुए व्यक्ति को मंजिल दूर प्रतीत होती है 
उसी तरह 
सत्य और धर्म से अज्ञान लोगों को 
जीवन और मृत्यु का सिलसिला भी लम्बा प्रतीत होता है 
– गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

आपको जो कुछ मिला है 
उस पर घमंड ना करो और 
ना ही दूसरों से ईर्ष्या करो, 
घमंड और ईर्ष्या करने वाले लोगों को 
कभी मन की शांति नहीं मिलती 

– गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## Mili_94

nice thoughts

----------


## bndu jain

किसी जंगली जानवर की अपेक्षा एक कपटी और दुष्ट मित्र से ज्यादा डरना चाहिए, जानवर तो बस आपके शरीर को नुक्सान पहुंचा सकता है, पर एक बुरा मित्र आपकी बुद्धि को नुकसान पहुंचा सकता है।
- गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

हम जो कुछ भी हैं वो हमने आज तक क्या सोचा इस बात का परिणाम है। यदि कोई व्यक्ति बुरी सोच के साथ बोलता या काम करता है , तो उसे कष्ट ही मिलता है। यदि कोई व्यक्ति शुद्ध विचारों के साथ बोलता या काम करता है, तो उसकी परछाई की तरह ख़ुशी उसका साथ कभी नहीं छोडती।

- गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

आकाश में पूरब और पश्चिम का कोई भेद नहीं है, लोग अपने मन में भेदभाव को जन्म देते हैं और फिर यह सच है ऐसा विश्वास करते हैं।


- गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## bndu jain

स्वस्थ रहने के लिए, परिवार को ख़ुशी देने के लिए, सभी को शांति देने के लिए, व्यक्ति को सबसे पहले स्वयं के मन को अनुशासन में रखना होगा। अगर कोई व्यक्ति अपने मन को अनुशासन में कर लेता है तो वो ज्ञान की तरफ बढ़ता है।

- गौतम बुद्ध

----------

